# Sigma 20mm f/1.4 Art not identified in Adobe Camera Raw



## pixel8foto (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi,

Can anyone on here verify this before I contact Adobe?

When I open a RAW file shot using the Sigma 20mm f/1.4 Art in Adobe Camera Raw and select the "Lens corrections" tab, ACR does not recognise the lens ("Unable to locate a matching lens profile automatically").

Adobe states it's been a listed profile since v9.3 - https://helpx.adobe.com/camera-raw/kb/supported-lenses.html - and I'm all up-to-date (9.12.1.790). I get the same issue on two different computers, so suspect it's an issue with Adobe's profile on a less-well-used lens, but it'd be good to get confirmation from a different user.

Thanks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 13, 2017)

Adobe can only support a lens if the image file identifies it. The camera needs to save identifying information in the metafile data. Not all cameras can do that. Check the exif data and see if the lens is identified.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 13, 2017)

pixel8foto said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone on here verify this before I contact Adobe?
> 
> ...


what camera were you using?

Using that lens with a 6D2, lightroom does not automatically detect the lens.

If you go into "lens corrections" and check "enable profile connections", the lens profile Make box displays NONE. If you click on the NONE, it give you the choice of about 30 different manufacturers.... select Sigma, and then it will automatically figure out that it is the 20mm F1.4 lens....

is there a similar way in Camera Raw?


----------



## pixel8foto (Nov 13, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Adobe can only support a lens if the image file identifies it. The camera needs to save identifying information in the metafile data. Not all cameras can do that. Check the exif data and see if the lens is identified.



It's a 5D4. See photo attached for exif on lens.


----------



## pixel8foto (Nov 13, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> pixel8foto said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Yes, it works much the same and I can manually adjust as you describe, it just doesn't seem to do so automatically with the 20mm. It works fine with the 24 and obviously it'd be nice if it did so with the 20 too.


----------



## LarsCS (Nov 14, 2017)

Works fine with 6DII, Sigma 20mm Art and ACR 10.


----------



## AbsN (Nov 14, 2017)

When I first got the lens back in September I had the same issue. However if I selected Sigma from the manufacturer drop down then it automatically selected the 20 1.4 art. I just tried again and it all selected automatically now so Adobe must have fixed it in an update. I'd suggest making sure you have latest version of camera raw installed.


----------

